# Pictures of Quaker Square/REA Express Restaurant in Akron Ohio USA?



## jon1971 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody here had any pictures of the old REA Express Depot restaurant at Quaker Square in Akron Ohio (USA)? Specifically of the inside and outside of the restaurant area and the model train display up on the 2nd floor, and the real train outside the restaurant. That was my favorite place to go there when I was a kid in the late 70's. We went there just about every week from 1977 thru 1980. then we moved.

Then after I heard they shut the place down and moved all the trains, I wish that I had some pictures of the place. I remember they had a a real steam engine and passenger cars outside of the restaurant which was so cool! People eating inside the REA Express depot could watch the real trains go by outside the window also. Does anybody here have any pictures of the place that they would be willing to share with me? You can answer me either here in the forum or my email address [email protected]

Anyway thanks for reading my question!


----------



## scot (4 mo ago)

Found some pics goto this site. summit memory.org and search quaker square.


----------



## scot (4 mo ago)

Found more a Facebook
Quaker square memories #Akron2Akron or send me your email


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You can post imbedded links to those sites you know….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The original question was posted in 2011  .


----------



## MitchR (Sep 27, 2020)

jon1971 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody here had any pictures of the old REA Express Depot restaurant at Quaker Square in Akron Ohio (USA)? Specifically of the inside and outside of the restaurant area and the model train display up on the 2nd floor, and the real train outside the restaurant. That was my favorite place to go there when I was a kid in the late 70's. We went there just about every week from 1977 thru 1980. then we moved.
> 
> Then after I heard they shut the place down and moved all the trains, I wish that I had some pictures of the place. I remember they had a a real steam engine and passenger cars outside of the restaurant which was so cool! People eating inside the REA Express depot could watch the real trains go by outside the window also. Does anybody here have any pictures of the place that they would be willing to share with me? You can answer me either here in the forum or my email address [email protected]
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading my question!


Before the Quaker Square was redeveloped from an old Quaker Oats facility, the trains were housed in a much, much larger standalone building located on route 8 In Cuyahoga Falls, OH.

As I recall, this layout was advertised as the largest train layout in the world, which says something considering Roadside America was another more famous display.
A few memories:

All the engines were custom built by iconic O Gauge custom builders such as Ed Alexander , Fred Icken and Rollin Lobaugh. Each cost several hundred dollars in the 30’s & 40’s. Two brothers developed the layout using a thriving Clothing business in Akron.

The display was open to the public for a nominal fee. My only visit was in1974.

It was featured on a Model Railroader article sometime in the 60’s or 70’s

A TV program was also created by KYW/WKYC
in Cleveland. It was called “Gandy Dancers In O Gauge”

✌


----------

